# Fix My Head



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I struggle to really get "into" cycling for the first 90 minutes or so of my ride. My body gets going okay but my mind isn't as eager to jump on board. I think about what else I could be doing, what I could've eaten for breakfast, etc.

Between the 90 minute mark and the 2 hour mark there is always a point at which I suddenly become super stoked to be riding and I can carry that mojo for 3 - 5 more hours before my fitness wears down and I start thinking about beer and picnic tables.

The problem is that 4-6 hour rides are a rarity for me (2 a week) and most of the rides available to me are 2 hours. About the time I really start to mentally engage, it's time to wrap it up. I ride 5 times a week, more or less.

I have tried taking a shorter ride and attacking hills, wind intervals, time crunched cyclist program, gentle spinning, etc to jumpstart my mojo and maximize my short session but my mind still won't engage.

Am I crazy? It's not like my mind is dreading the ride, it just isn't fully participating at the level I would like. Not much of a problem in the grand scheme of things, I guess.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnHemlock said:


> Am I crazy?


No. HTFU. HTH!


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> No. HTFU. HTH!


I did buy a 10-pack of HTFU bracelets last summer but I haven't been wearing one lately. Perhaps that is the problem.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

What are you training for, i find keeping the goal in mind when the mind wanders is the best way to keep the motivation. The jigsaw is made up of many pieces, and that 90 minutes is still a part of it.


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

JohnHemlock said:


> I did buy a 10-pack of HTFU bracelets last summer but I haven't been wearing one lately. Perhaps that is the problem.


Do you need all 10 or can I buy a couple off ya?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I get bored AFTER 2 hours, unless I'm riding in a group and lose track of time.

maybe the same would hold true for boredom under 2 hours.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

DirtTurtle said:


> What are you training for, i find keeping the goal in mind when the mind wanders is the best way to keep the motivation. The jigsaw is made up of many pieces, and that 90 minutes is still a part of it.


I guess I'm not really training for anything. Maybe that's my issue. During ski season I usually point to some event and train accordingly. But I just like riding my bike around in the hills with no particular place to go.

I did ride some climbs at altitude this weekend that were less than 2 hours and got into the zen of punishment.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

See if you can't contract ADD and you'll find you'll never get bored.


----------

